# Kenpo Training



## bushidomartialarts (May 7, 2010)

I recently dusted off an old workout I used to do when training for second dan. Figured I'd share.

Get in your workout clothes, grab a copy of your rank chart and find a track. Follow these steps:

1. Run one lap (400 meters)
2. Do 25 pushups
3. Do 25 situps
4. Do Short One Kata
5. Run through all techniques on your Yellow Belt Chart
6. Sprint 100 yards.
7. Walk the remaining 300 meters in that lap around the track.
8. Start at step one, this time running Long One and your Orange Belt Chart.
9. Continue through your current belt rank.

This is no replacement for working with a partner, but for conditioning and repetition you can't beat it. Folks training for Black will have done over 225 pushups and situps and run more than four miles by the end.


----------



## J Ellis (May 8, 2010)

Nice workout.


----------



## KenpoDave (May 9, 2010)

bushidomartialarts said:


> I recently dusted off an old workout I used to do when training for second dan. Figured I'd share.
> 
> Get in your workout clothes, grab a copy of your rank chart and find a track. Follow these steps:
> 
> ...


 
A good friend of mine did that same workout for first and second dan.  He was probably in the best shape I have ever seen anyone take those tests in.


----------



## stone_dragone (May 9, 2010)

[cuts and pastes to note pad] Awesome workout.  Thanks!


----------



## Milt G. (May 31, 2010)

bushidomartialarts said:


> I recently dusted off an old workout I used to do when training for second dan. Figured I'd share.
> 
> Get in your workout clothes, grab a copy of your rank chart and find a track. Follow these steps:
> 
> ...


 
Hello, Mr. Brick...
If I was younger and in better health, I think that would be a great workout.  I do not think I could hold up to that these days.  A great goal, though.

Great workout plan as well!  Thanks for posting...
Milt G.


----------



## LawDog (May 31, 2010)

I'm 62 and bushidomartialarts workout sounds good to me. Keep it up.


----------



## J Ellis (May 31, 2010)

There are other variations on the same theme you can use to improve fitness while training your specific art.

A simpler version of the above circuit is suggested here: http://lirianfae.typepad.com/karate_talk/2005/02/karate_fitness.html. Do a kata, then a set of push-ups. Do another kata, then a set of sit-ups. Do a third kata, then a set of squat kicks. You could combine the same idea with any exercise, including weights.

A Shotokan friend of mine does kata "on the minute," i.e. begin a kata at the top of every minute for 10, 20, 30, or more minutes. This leaves little time for rest between and makes for a good cardio workout.

If you want to improve your fitness while focusing on the art, you simply need to find ways to push yourself harder in the context of what you are already doing.

Joel


----------

